# New {OLD} toy Toro 826



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Since I cant get the ole Ariens going, (future project) I bought another "old" workhorse.
Toro 826. Dunno the year or anything because numbers are unreadable.
She starts. She runs. Everything functions like it's supposed to, (for now). 
Just gonna take her into a "pro" and get her tuneup up and looked over before I put her to winter use/abuse 
Don't like and cant afford the brand new stuff so "suckers" like me to fix up and recycle the old stuff.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the club *Toro!!!* 

Great machine you have there! (_with some "interesting" mods_)



> so "suckers" like me to fix up and recycle the old stuff


 if suckers buy a +$1000 piece of equipment for a fraction of the price ...while preserving what America once was...then count me in


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You've got yourself a real beast. You might want to get some different tank straps though. Those look like they may weigh down the back of the machine. Plumber's tape or some honkin' big hose clamps.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE year is 1976-1986. MAZEL TOV there CHIEF.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

model number 38150
briggs engine 190402


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I see that it even comes with an anti theft lock.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations Joe. These old Toro's were made to last a lifetime and then continue on. My son-in-law is using a 1973 Toro 7/26 that works great. I assume the seller unpinned the wheels for moving the machine. Remember to install the wheel locking pins through the wheel hubs and axle before using. The wheel lock rods can be pulled up to disengage the wheel drive for moving the machine around and pushed down to engage the wheels during operation or turning. Here are a couple links to help maintain that beauty if needed. Best of luck.

Briggs Service Manual- https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12502267/B%26S%20Service%20Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf
Toro Two Stage Manual- (Thank you Shryp)
http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf

I just noticed the flat bar screwed across the NEUTRAL notch. There is a switch there that prevents the blower from being started if the trans is in a drive gear and not in neutral. For SAFETY, you may want to investigate why the seller put that on?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> I see that it even comes with an anti theft lock.


 I might need to do that here in my hood they will steal the shirt off of your back. when your not looking.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

joee5 said:


> Since I cant get the ole Ariens going, (future project) I bought another "old" workhorse.
> Toro 826. Dunno the year or anything because numbers are unreadable.
> She starts. She runs. Everything functions like it's supposed to, (for now).
> Just gonna take her into a "pro" and get her tuneup up and looked over before I put her to winter use/abuse
> Don't like and cant afford the brand new stuff so "suckers" like me to fix up and recycle the old stuff.


 I got a spare set of wheels and tires for that. if you want or need them.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> model number 38150
> briggs engine 190402


Thank you



Big Ed said:


> I see that it even comes with an anti theft lock.


Yeah. I'm hesitant to remove it. Lol



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THE year is 1976-1986. MAZEL TOV there CHIEF.


Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope they gave you the key to the lock???????????????


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you don't have to un pin the wheels to move the machine around, pulling the knobs on the top of the dash unlocks each wheel. I usually blow snow with one knob up for easy steering


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I hope they gave you the key to the lock???????????????


Duh................just unscrew the knob and the lock will come right off. 

Needs an LED on it Joeee?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

those knobs freeze on there and the only way to get it off. is destroying that vintage knob.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I hope they gave you the key to the lock???????????????


Nope. But got some heavy duty bolt cutters


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> those knobs freeze on there and the only way to get it off. is destroying that vintage knob.


Then put it in a warm garage, it will unfreeze. 
There are these things called bolt cutters that will easily cut that lock right off.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

not that kind of freezing there BROTHER ED. the other kind of freezing.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> not that kind of freezing there BROTHER ED. the other kind of freezing.


OH, I see what you mean now.
When you buy a cheap brand of blower, you have to expect things like that going wrong on them. 

Never happen on a Craftsman.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I might need to do that here in my hood they will steal the shirt off of your back. when your not looking.


Just add one of these Todd and you'll be protected.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you can get a free owners manual on the toro website


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Another old Toro still at work.
Not to change the subject....but.... I see this unit has the little wire gizzy in the chute output. Both my 828 Toro and my 828 Toro do not have that wire. I figure it's there to prevent hands from reaching in the chute but I am also wondering if it may reduce the God awful rattling and vibration of the chute that happens as the machine runs. Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## Deweyr25 (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't have any insight, but have been searching for a solution to the same chute rattling and vibration and NOISE. It only happens on mine towards the higher Rpms as I increase throttle. There has to be something that can dampen the vibration. It looks like mine might be missing a part to take up some space between the base if the chute and the guide that it rides on. It's a new to me machine... Anyone have any ideas?? Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I pulled the wire out of the chute in my Toro 3521 just because. You should be able to hold the wire and see if the rattle stops.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

My Toro 8/24 had an annoying rattle from the chute crank handle. I hooked one end of an extension spring (1 1/2" long) around the shaft and the other end to the mounting bracket to keep it from rattling.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Better check those spacers they just might be wearing oot.*


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Neither of my Toro blowers have the wire in the chute and I don't know if they ever had the wires in them. I was actually wondering if the wire somehow put tension on the chute to keep it from rattling. I've never seen the wire in person so I don't know how it fits.
Powershift, what are these spacers of which you speak?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the chute spacers that hold the chute to the mouth of the blower. they wear out after a while. did you ever get that flywheel there BROTHER JERRY????????????


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> the chute spacers that hold the chute to the mouth of the blower. they wear out after a while. did you ever get that flywheel there BROTHER JERRY????????????


 Nope on the flywheel, still waiting for another reply.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JerryD said:


> Nope on the flywheel, still waiting for another reply.


 *A brand new 1 is looking pretty good right aboot now.*


----------



## Deweyr25 (Dec 21, 2014)

Powershift93, any idea where I can buy those? Don't happen to have a part number for a 38540 do ya? Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Deweyr25 said:


> Powershifter93, any idea where I can buy those? Don't happen to have a part number for a 38540 do ya?


Part numbers for those spacers. is what you want. I will look into that 4 u. ALOHA from the unfrozen TUNDRA.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

62-1430= chute retainer.. 63-2670= retainer plate. you need 3 of each.


----------



## Deweyr25 (Dec 21, 2014)

Awesome, thanks a lot powershift93. Maybe I will see if I can post a picture of what I have going on. I can't tell if the ones I have are worn out or not. Thanks again!


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

hey guys i know this is an old thread but these old toro 826's i have a chance to pick one up for $50 with no spark. 

question i did a search can you get the ignition parts for these anymore?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Google says yes, ignition coils are available all over the place.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> hey guys i know this is an old thread but these old toro 826's i have a chance to pick one up for $50 with no spark.
> 
> question i did a search can you get the ignition parts for these anymore?


Is your "old" 826 possibly old enough to have points ignition?If so,lack of spark may be as simple as dirty points contacts.No matter what system it uses,parts are easy to get.

I was surprised to learn last year that my 1983 Allis Sno-Pro(Tecumseh HM80) had points ignition.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> hey guys i know this is an old thread but these old toro 826's i have a chance to pick one up for $50 with no spark.
> 
> question i did a search can you get the ignition parts for these anymore?


if thats all thats wrong with it buy it


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that's a steal...if that's all that's wrong as vinnycom said.

if you can't get the standard points ignition to work, conversion to CDI is super easy on these briggs engines. 

Briggs sells a CDI coil that replaces the external magneto coil... no spark-advance/timing (like on a tec) to fiddle with either.


----------

